# Eclipse Java-Formatter



## mickedplay (24. Aug 2015)

Hallo, schönen Abend!

Und zwar habe ich ein kleines, etwas nerviges Problem. 
Vielleicht kennen es einige, dass man durch die Tastenkombination "STRG" + "SHIFT" + F" den Code "verschönern" kann. In den Preferences kann man ja einstellen, welche Sachen wie stehen sollen. So habe ich das bei mir auch gemacht, und die Java-Convenction auf meinen Bedürfnissen etwas umgeschrieben. Jedoch habe ich, die in den Bildern zu sehen, nach der Formatierung so eine komische Formatierung.

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt, und welch Einstellung ich dafür ändern müsste?


----------

